# Shipping company recommendations



## Rotaxxx (Jan 3, 2021)

My long and frustrating search for some tooling may come to a end as I found what I wanted in Ontario, problem is I live in Saskatchewan..... The seller wants to let it go reasonably priced but of course it would need to be shipped. Does anyone have any recommendations or companies to contact that would pick up the item at the sellers house and deliver it for a reasonable amount of money? Someone that could do it with as little hassle to the seller as possible, or possibly someone in Ontario that could help me out? It isn't super heavy or big either. But wouldn't fit in the backseat of a cavalier either! Think about a box 4'X3'X2; high and about 250lbs


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 3, 2021)

Manitoulin or Uship. DHL is another one. Basically you want to ship it “less than load” or LTL, where you’re just taking up a little space piggybacking onto someone else’s “full truck load” or FTL

Where in Ontario?


----------



## RobinHood (Jan 3, 2021)

Day&Ross, Canadian Freight Ways. You would have to specify lift gate service if you do “origin to destination“ (there is probably an industry term for that). Maybe a little extra $s for that request. One way around that is if you ship LTL “terminal to terminal”: the seller drops off the box at the hauler‘s terminal and you go pick it up at the terminal location closest to you.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 3, 2021)

RobinHood said:


> Day&Ross, Canadian Freight Ways. You would have to specify lift gate service if you do “origin to destination“ (there is probably an industry term for that). Maybe a little extra $s for that request. One way around that is if you ship LTL “terminal to terminal”: the seller drops off the box at the hauler‘s terminal and you go pick it up at the terminal location closest to you.


Day&Ross we nicknamed DazednLost 

The easier you make it for the shipper generally the cheaper it is. If the seller could drop it off at a cross dock every little step helps

Also Bison might do LTL too , maybe worth a call


----------



## Rotaxxx (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks for the leads, I appreciate it. The gentleman that has it lives 1/2 hour away from Owen Sound. He seems to be a straight shooter, but its hard to tell over the Internet and it kind of scares me I may get screwed out of my money. Thats the only thing I worry about, would be different if I was buying from a business.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 3, 2021)

Rotaxxx said:


> Thanks for the leads, I appreciate it. The gentleman that has it lives 1/2 hour away from Owen Sound. He seems to be a straight shooter, but its hard to tell over the Internet and it kind of scares me I may get screwed out of my money. Thats the only thing I worry about, would be different if I was buying from a business.


Which direction from Owen Sound? I’m a bit over an hour south of there, @Brent H  is east of Owen Sound. You can send a PM too if you don’t want specifics made public


----------



## gerritv (Jan 3, 2021)

I second Manitoulin, been used twice last year. Once to ship my Aamco shaper from Ontario to Regina, once for an optical comparator from Regina to Ontario. Uship pointed to them as best fit.

Gerrit


----------

